# Help ID'ing this fender



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

Found this a while back, what's it for?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2014)

what ever it was it was modified for a Whizzer or similar....


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

bricycle said:


> what ever it was it was modified for a Whizzer or similar....





Cutout is factory


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

5 3/8" measured across the top, looks to be for 26" wheel


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

Think I found it: Simplex Servi Cycle...?


----------



## racie35 (Nov 17, 2014)

Are you selling it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2014)

racie35 said:


> Are you selling it?




Sorry, it has been sold.


----------

